# Cricket season with a pump



## Fandange (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Bede will be starting cricket next week. He generally keeps wicket and this is his first season with his pump. His games will take a few hours so I am wondering what you would recommend about when he is fielding - pump on or off? He is pretty dedicated to throwing himself around after the ball so my concern is for the safety of the pump and cannula. 

Thanks for your advice!

Ange


----------



## tracey w (Apr 21, 2013)

Fandange said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Bede will be starting cricket next week. He generally keeps wicket and this is his first season with his pump. His games will take a few hours so I am wondering what you would recommend about when he is fielding - pump on or off? He is pretty dedicated to throwing himself around after the ball so my concern is for the safety of the pump and cannula.
> 
> ...



I would speak to the consultant? But my consultant told me she does not like any voids whatsoever and prefers pump at all times when exercising. I reduce basal rate how much depends on activity level. And take on board carbs like bananas etc. when running i sip sports drinks. I think may be a bit trial n error for you at first. I understand your worry with pump but i personally know an adult cricketer with one and he just straps it down they really are very sturdy. I sometimes put tape accross canula and even doing sit ups tend to stay in place. dont get me wrong have dislodged sometimes. The key is not to let it ruin your excercise/enjoyment adapt it to suit! You will find a way, good luck


----------



## Redkite (Apr 21, 2013)

The issue with contact sports tends to be not that the pump could be damaged, but that the pump wearer could sustain an impact injury (ie hard chunk of metal driven against soft flesh).  My son keeps his pump on for all sports except rugby and gymnastics (apparatus), and of course swimming as the Veo is not waterproof.  If the pump is off for longer than an hour he tests his BG hourly and reconnects for a bolus (with snack if in range).


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ange,

It can be tricky, I am a cricketer and whilst fielding I put the pump in my pocket, when batting I disconnect.


----------



## Fandange (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice. We'll probably take it off for training and do as you suggest Phil. Update you once we have it down! xx


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 24, 2013)

Fandange said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. We'll probably take it off for training and do as you suggest Phil. Update you once we have it down! xx



good luck, it always use to worry me whilst batting, scared of hypoing, but I don't think I ever have......less of the "You don't bat for long enough" quotes! I usually ended up high, whilst fielding I normally put on a TBR of 20%. Not easy to get it right though....but I have never allowed my diabetes to get in the way of my cricket.


----------



## andyhallhall (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if there is any more advice on playing cricket and pumps? I've just got a new pump, and my first cricket season with it is about to start. From the research I've done, this is what I've concluded:

- take it off for batting
- keep in pocket for keeping

the only worry I have is that, I'm a wicket keeper and a particularly enthusiastic one at that, so I'm scared of it either getting hit by the ball when keeping, or falling on it when diving around (bowlers in my team are particularly erratic!).

Are there any decent accessories for maybe tying it to the back of my thigh (seems like the best place for it).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, have you ever had a look on www.funkypumpers.com or similar sites they have various pouches and ways of wearing pumps


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 18, 2014)

You can slip a pump inside a tubular bandage on thigh, which might be secure enough. 

Given what you've said though I do wonder if disconnecting and occasional reconnect/minibolus to cover the missing basal (if off for more than 2hrs at a time) might be the best option. Sounds like you will be pretty enthusiastically throwing yourself about which could a) rip out a connected cannula/pump and b) you'll probably need less basal anyway.

When I'm running I tend to have a fairly pronounced basal reduction (down to 30% or 15%), so unless you were disconnecting for 4+ hours it seems like you should still have some residual basal on board.

You could try looking up cricket on runsweet.com - they may have some tips for something similar (baseball perhaps?).


----------



## andyhallhall (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks everydayupsanddowns & hanmillmum!

Had a look on funkypumpers, but I think there website is currently going through some form of change as i can't seem to view the products right now.

Yes i had a look on runsweet, they seem to have every sport going apart from cricket or baseball! I've gone for this (a thigh pouch) in the end:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GTAZ6OK/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

Hopefully that'll do the job. I'll let you know how I get on when it arrives.

Thanks again


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 18, 2014)

That looks the job and not too pricey either  I think one of the lady's on here now and again uses the thigh straps. Hope it works well!


----------



## andyhallhall (Apr 18, 2014)

thanks very much!


----------



## ingrid (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, please do let us know how you get on with the thigh pouch! I've read a lot about how people find they slip..it would be good to read success stories! 

And thanks for finding 'pouch for all', I've previously ordered from funkypumpers. They also have their own website I found, which seems to have a greater selection : 

http://www.pouchforall.com/

Do hope it works for you!


----------

